# Touareg Altitude 3.0 v6 tdi remap.



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

Seeing as i see the a6 can be remapped, i guess its the same power plant in my touareg, running at about 225 bhp.
But 275 sounds more like it.
I looked on amd, nothing on there for the touareg.
Any other ideas?


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

You might have a better chance of getting an answer on here;

http://www.mytreg.com/

It's a little bit quieter than here but there are some very nice people on there (me and Jog for instance  ) and also some very knowledgeable people who might be able to help you.


----------



## fire_storm (Jun 10, 2003)

mtm available through qstuning


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2007)

steveh said:


> You might have a better chance of getting an answer on here;
> 
> http://www.mytreg.com/
> 
> It's a little bit quieter than here but there are some very nice people on there (me and Jog for instance  ) and also some very knowledgeable people who might be able to help you.


Ive been on there for 8 months.lol


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

DUO3 NAN said:


> steveh said:
> 
> 
> > You might have a better chance of getting an answer on here;
> ...


Whoops.  Mind you, I told you there were some nice people on there. :lol: :wink:


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2007)

fire_storm said:


> mtm available through qstuning


Thats the one. Thanks for that.


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

You will probably find that Oettinger offer somethign also, try asking at RSD.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I was looking at Touaregs online today - what are the interiors and spec levels like?

Decided I need something to rape the planet. :lol:

How does the T rate against the Volvo XC90?


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2007)

jampott said:


> I was looking at Touaregs online today - what are the interiors and spec levels like?
> 
> Decided I need something to rape the planet. :lol:
> 
> How does the T rate against the Volvo XC90?


The interior is pretty much the same throughout.
leather, electric seats, etc.
V10 models have keyless entry and electric tailgate.
I tried the volvo, seemed pretty gutless.
Tried the x5, but it was an x5.
Tried both the range rover and rr sport. Both diesels were gutless.
Test the 3.0 tdi v6. Altitude. Bodykit, rear spoiler, skirts etc. 19 in alloys and parking sensors and you can get a good deal with the new model coming out soon. The 4 wheel drive is nearly up there with the disco/rr/rrs.

Currently getting 28mpg on a run.
Trust me, for dragging around my jetbike, no comparrison and great fun for tearing up the countryside.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

DUO3 NAN said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > I was looking at Touaregs online today - what are the interiors and spec levels like?
> ...


The XC90 has a 4.4 V8 now  Oh, and the RRS now has a V8 diesel 

I have heard the Touareg is a very very capable off-roader - but a lot of spec missing on the 3.6 and 3.0 engine sizes versus the V10, which is a shame... (although Â£20k cheaper is nice!)


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2007)

jampott said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


And cheaper to run.
I had the 3.2 v6 which luckily burnt its looms out and i returned it. Thats how i ended up with the golf.
Surprisingly, the tdi is quicker.
Out of the 4x4's out there it was between that and the Toyota Landcruiser.
If i was going to be off road more, it would of been the toyota. Used them in iraq and west africa and they are pretty much faultless.
The touareg full dog guard with splitter is good too. Like you said, saves on the furniture and is safer for transportaion of your beasts.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Re the orignial question, have you talked to DMS - http://www.dmsautomotive.com/

Tim, I had a look at the Touareg about a year ago. Stepping out of the RS4 into one I couldn't get over the (poor) quality materials in what was such an expensive car (I was lookin at the V10). Get in one and make the first thing you do alter the aircon settings via the "aluminium" dials....

The Q7 can be ordered with that 3rd row of seats deleted you know.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

clived said:


> Re the orignial question, have you talked to DMS - http://www.dmsautomotive.com/
> 
> Tim, I had a look at the Touareg about a year ago. Stepping out of the RS4 into one I couldn't get over the (poor) quality materials in what was such an expensive car (I was lookin at the V10). Get in one and make the first thing you do alter the aircon settings via the "aluminium" dials....
> 
> The Q7 can be ordered with that 3rd row of seats deleted you know.


Cheers Clive...

The interior photos I've seen of the Touareg looked a bit dodgy to be honest... that's why I asked. I know the Audi will be better quality.

Perhaps the Q7 I saw had a 3rd row of seats that I hadn't noticed... :lol:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> I couldn't get over the (poor) quality materials in what was such an expensive car (I was lookin at the V10).


This is a good point and jogs my memory. I sat in one a couple of years ago and the first thing I noticed was the poor quality plastic on the dash. It was very hollow and tinny which was surprising given the price tag.

I like the looks though and it's something different from the normal X5/XC90/LR/RR/ML default choices, particularly with the novelty V10 TDi


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> Re the orignial question, have you talked to DMS - http://www.dmsautomotive.com/
> 
> Tim, I had a look at the Touareg about a year ago. Stepping out of the RS4 into one I couldn't get over the (poor) quality materials in what was such an expensive car (I was lookin at the V10). Get in one and make the first thing you do alter the aircon settings via the "aluminium" dials....
> 
> The Q7 can be ordered with that 3rd row of seats deleted you know.


I enquired at DMS re mapping my V10, but they seemed really expensive (about Â£1,500 IIRC). What you say about interiors is undeniably true - I guess it is the most visible demarcation between the VW and Audi brand within the VAG group. I'd also guess the Cayenne / Touareg design group also ensured a large enough gulf between the VW and Porsche interiors, for price / prestige purposes.



> I like the looks though and it's something different from the normal X5/XC90/LR/RR/ML default choices, particularly with the novelty V10 TDi


. Quite. In the lifestyle 4x4 sector it's one for those without badge snobbery.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Stranger. :wink:


----------

